# CMake Error: Unknown argument



## sprock (May 17, 2022)

Hello,

I'm working on adding HTCondor back to the ports tree.   I have started by modifying an old version of the port.  Currently, it fails like this:


```
make

WARNING: Condor needs approximately 3GB to build!         Please make sure your build environment has that much space before continuing.
/!\ WARNING /!\

You have security/openssl installed but do not have
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ssl=openssl set in your make.conf

===>  License APACHE20 accepted by the user
===>   htcondor-9.0 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by htcondor-9.0 for building
===>  Extracting for htcondor-9.0
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for htcondor-9.0.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for htcondor-9.0
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for htcondor-9.0 from /usr/home/rmason/Software/Ports/ports/sysutils/htcondor/files
===>   htcondor-9.0 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   htcondor-9.0 depends on executable: postgres - found
===>   htcondor-9.0 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python3.8 - found
===>   htcondor-9.0 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.11 - found
===>   htcondor-9.0 depends on package: perl5>=5.32.r0<5.33 - found
===>   htcondor-9.0 depends on shared library: libkrb5support.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libkrb5support.so)
===>   htcondor-9.0 depends on shared library: libpcre.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libpcre.so)
===>   htcondor-9.0 depends on shared library: libcurl.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libcurl.so)
===>   htcondor-9.0 depends on shared library: libexpat.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libexpat.so)
===>   htcondor-9.0 depends on shared library: libboost_python38.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libboost_python38.so)
===>  Configuring for htcondor-9.0
===>  Performing out-of-source build
/bin/mkdir -p /usr/home/rmason/Software/Ports/ports/sysutils/htcondor/work/.build
CMake Error: Unknown argument -fstack-protector-strong
CMake Error: Run 'cmake --help' for all supported options.
*** Error code 1
```

The problem is that I can't find where -fstack-protector-strong is being set.  I have grepped throught the HTCondor source and build files and looked at cmake.mk, to no avail.

Does anyone know how I can find where the offending argument is being set?

Thanks,
sprock


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2022)

What's in your /etc/make.conf?


----------



## sprock (May 17, 2022)

# For htcondor DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=perl5=5.32

Although this should not be needed now.


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2022)

sprock said:


> Although this should not be needed now.


Perl 5.32 is the default version at the moment. So this isn't the problem. But rookies often put all sorts of CFLAGS and other compiler "optimizations" in /etc/make.conf. Those can certainly cause all sorts of weird and wonderful issues. I just wanted to make sure you didn't have those.


----------

